
Apple Developer Connection - iPhone for Web Developers - Optimizing Web Applications and Content for iPhone - brett
http://developer.apple.com/iphone/designingcontent.html
======
Tichy
Is the meta name="viewport" tag iPhone specific? That sucks!

Give me a Linux phone, please...

